

Ask HN: Review my Firefox add-on idea - olalonde

I often find myself reading long blog posts only to find out that I already knew most of what was discussed. Other times, I find out that the topic wasn't really relevant to my interests (indeed, headlines are often misleading).<p>That's what lead me to the following idea: a Firefox add-on that overlays short and concise TL;DR (Too Long; Didn't Read) messages over web pages. The system would be community driven and moderated: anyone could add their own summary of the content and the best TL;DR messages would be up voted by the community.<p>I believe it could be valuable to lots of people for the same reason Twitter's 140 characters limit contributed to its success: reducing information overload.<p>That being said, I might be wrong and the only way to find out is by asking. Go ahead and tear my idea into pieces or let me know if you like the idea (and why)!<p><i>TL;DR: Community-driven Firefox add-on that overlays short summaries next to long texts.</i>
======
DanielStraight
If I had a nickel for every time someone had an idea for community-edited
overlaid content on other web pages, I'd be a very rich man. It has never
worked. What will make your idea work? That is your fundamental problem, not
whether or not it's a good idea. How you will make it work is the problem.

